# RTL8187 is disconnected



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,
I have a problem with ALFA USB wifi cards on my HP G5000 laptop.

I have tried using two different USB cards so that i can connect to a distant wifi signal that is too weak for the internal wifi antenna to pickup, and both cards don't work. I have tested the cards on other laptops and they work ok.

The drivers and utility install ok and work fine. The computer recognises the cards, so they are installed ok. The problem is that i always get "RTL8187 is disconnected" and no network connections are available to connect to.

I have disabled the internal wifi.
O/S is windows XP SP3.

I have noticed that the LAN driver is also a realtek device, RTL8139/810x. Would this be causing a clash and be the problem? Or is there another reason?

Please help!

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like you need to move closer to the WiFi source. If you can't, does the ALFA USB wifi card have a connector for a better antenna?


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's nothing to do with the wifi source or the antenna. It's to do with the computer and the wifi card, possibly the driver for it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I need softwear for the RTL8187 S/N:882420017055 - Fixya

rtl8187l is enabled but cannot connect - Windows 7 Help Forums

?


----------

